# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه بناب

## Mahsa.Nzr

یکی از دانشگاه های صنعتي آذربایجان شرقی است. که در ابتدا  با نام آموزشکده  شروع بکار کرد. بعد تا سال ۱۳۸۶ بعنوان دانشکده تحت نظارت  دانشگاه تبریز  مشغول به فعالیت بود. سپس در سال 1387 از دانشگاه تبریز  مستقل گردید و در  اردیبهشت سال 1388 به مجتمع آموزش عالی بناب ارتقا پیدا  کرد. سال ۱۳۹۰ به  دانشگاه ارتقا پیدا کرده و در حال پیشرفت است.



این تصویر تغییر اندازه داده شده است. روی نوار جهت مشاهده سایز اصلی تصویر کلیک کنید. سایز اصلی تصویر 1200x511 می باشد.






این تصویر تغییر اندازه داده شده است. روی نوار جهت مشاهده سایز اصلی تصویر کلیک کنید. سایز اصلی تصویر 1200x511 می باشد.

----------

